# Chinese Rubber Tubes



## Ultraman

Well it's been an expensive yet fun journey, this new obsession of slingshots. However I finally found "MY" fork / frame a Victor 20 reproduction!








So far I have tried Gum Bands, Double Thera Bands, American Single tubes and Chinese tubes on it. At this point I like the Chinese bands best
for a few reasons. First it takes about 3 seconds to attach and adjust them. Very easy pull and they seem to really pack a wallop! The bands I'm
using I "cannibalized" from a lil beast of a slingshot that had it in for me! The slingshot is on it's way back to the prankster that sent it to me but
the bands stayed here. Put them on my Victor 20 and fell in love. So I thought I'd look into getting some more and found out that they come in MANY
POWER levels. I don't have a clue what mine are but can any body tell me the difference between_*1745, 2040, 2050, 3060, 5080*_ Bands and the pro
and cons of each? Thanks, Bill

Oh here is my "shooter"... _*Silvia*_ (A little note of interest. My Blond GF asked "why did you name it Silvia?")


----------



## Hit and run

those numbers specify the dimensions of the tubes.
1745: Inner diameter: 1.7mm - outer diameter: 4.5mm
Same for the others.
From low to high power:
2040, 1745, 2050, 3060, 5080

From dankung.com:


> 2-strand 2050 band has similar power as the 4-strand 1745 band.
> 4-strand 2050 band has similar power as the 8-strand 2040 band.





> Why use the small rubber tubing to make a slingshot?
> Because we have tested and found that the small rubber tubing can be stretched longer and creates greater initial velocity than the rough rubber tubing, so the multiple-strand small rubber tubings as showed below can be stretched to about 6.2 times of its original length and has much better performance than a single big tubing.
> 
> What difference between 17*45 and 18*42 rubber tubing.
> To put it simple, 8-strand 18*42 is slighter than 8-strand 17*45. It's easy to pull to its most. So 18*42 is for the people with average arm strength to make the 8-strand heavy slingshot,while 17*45 is for those who have very strong arm muscle to make the powerful slingshot. Both 17*45 and 18*42 are very good to make the 4-strand rubber set.


----------



## wd40

Ultraman,

You've tried out lots and lots of frames looking for the pefect match.

Glad to hear you finally found it! I was curious what it would be. Silvia is a beauty. And with all this new stuff out there, who would have thunk your best fork with be a Victor 20, right?

I'm kind of the same way. I got back into slingshots a year or so ago and went through lots and lots of the great new slingshots. I wasn't really trying to start a collection, just looking for the perfect fit.

For me, it turned out to be that great old American classic fork... a simple, wonderful boardcut... designed and sold by BunnyBuster. I find myself reaching for it almost exclusively.

All the others I have deserve to be shot, and I'm thinking more and more about selling some so that others may enjoy.

Now all you've got to do is keep yourself in bands, pouches and ammo. Shoot with her often, and you'll be amazed at how good you get.

WD40


----------



## AJW

I think you have just converted me .... that Victor 20 looks like a champion !

Al


----------



## Ultraman

AJW said:


> I think you have just converted me .... that Victor 20 looks like a champion !
> 
> Al


It is a *CHAMPION*. To Me it is absolutely incredible! First it's a classic design. Second *Hogancastings* made it with the heft and feel of a fine revolver or pistol.
Last I can't hurt it! It's built to last a couple lifetimes. Through all my purchases I discovered that I like a more traditional design, a hammer grip
a larger frame and Through The Fork set-up. The *VICTOR 20* is it. Pete just kicked it up a couple notches. I want to say here that I was shocked at the
shipping price from England but now after the fact I'd pay double for one if I ever needed to replace it!

I have to tell you though, Nathan is making Me *"SOMETHING???"* as I described above only it will be *FLIPPINOUT GORGEOUS *so I don't know if it will get shot
or not? *LOL* 
Poor Nathan, he wants me to shoot his slingshots but they are SO ELEGANT and EXQUISITE that I can't bring myself to risk it! 
Not an issue with Silvia!

Here is another picture of Silvia. This one shows her heavenly halo too! LOL


----------



## AJW

Hi Ultraman ...

I'm convinced! Silvia is a workin' girl, has short finger nails, but she cleans up real good and you can take her anywhere.

Now Nathans little prodigy will be something else. I know what you mean, you only take her home when Papas not home.

But you have to use her. Maybe protect the forks until you feel confident enough to ride er neked. You are a step ahead of me on both of these frames and I'll do my best to get them, but please ... pullleezz don't tell me about any more of you acquisitions. Especially when you can scare me with one shipping fee. OK, 'preciate that.

Al

Just a thought ... are you picking up that unbelievable two hundred plus shipping frame. If you are..... don't tell me.


----------



## Ultraman

AJW said:


> Hi Ultraman ...
> 
> I'm convinced! Silvia is a workin' girl, has short finger nails, but she cleans up real good and you can take her anywhere.
> 
> Al


Did I happen to mention that _*Silvia*_ is a triplet? 
Here is a picture of her and her sister _*Sylvia*_! 
I gifted their sister _*Victoria*_ to a friend.
I'd say who but he may want to keep her a *Secret*!









They also have three older Blond sisters as well.
Two 20's and a 10.

Yep I _*LOVE*_ this _*design*_. Fits My hand. Fits My shooting style. Fits My personalty


----------



## Jacktrevally

Hi,

May I ask, with what materail is made the white slingshot?


----------



## Ultraman

Jacktrevally said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I ask, with what materail is made the white slingshot?


Some sort of plastic or maybe nylon?


----------



## Bill Hays

Those old Victors done up in aluminum really do look nice... but don't you think the forks are just to long for serious shooting?
I know personally I've made similar designs and anytime the forks get longer than a couple of inches, handshake occurs with even moderately powered bands... this can be solved with a thumb web top support for additional stability, lower forks, a well fitted lanyard or all of that.


----------



## Ultraman

Bill Hays said:


> Those old Victors done up in aluminum really do look nice... but don't you think the forks are just to long for serious shooting?
> I know personally I've made similar designs and anytime the forks get longer than a couple of inches, handshake occurs with even moderately powered bands... this can be solved with a thumb web top support for additional stability, lower forks, a well fitted lanyard or all of that.


Thanks Bill, I do agree totally with all you have to say however I'm just not a _*SERIOUS SHOOTER*_. Recreational shooting is what I do. No hunting, no card splitting. Just shooting _*mothballs*_ at a hole that contains a bee hive in my fascia!







Once I rid my home of the lil honey makers I'll just be shooting at my ammo trap and tin cans. Sometimes I do choke up on the handle and support the fork with my thumb and finger but have not seen much if any differences. Now I had already thought about having a hole drilled in the handle for a lanyard but can't decide if the hole should go left to right or front to back?

I have a feeling the one Nathan is making for me will be _*MUCH*_ more to your and everyone's liking. I just need to sell another gun so I can pay him!









Yes _*THAT*_ _*is a MOTHBALL! *_


----------



## Jacktrevally

Thanks Ultraman.

I think I have 2 of these slingshot. Never knew they were called 'victor'

I'm sure I still have one with the original elastic! Don't know where they are! They were given to me more than 10yrs ago by someone when I was in Canada.


----------



## AJW

Did I happen to mention that _*Silvia*_ is a triplet? 
Here is a picture of her and her sister _*Sylvia*_! 
I gifted their sister _*Victoria*_ to a friend.
I'd say who but he may want to keep her a *Secret*!









They also have three older Blond sisters as well.
Two 20's and a 10.

They are all beautiful, and your lucky to have them. I don't know about putting a hole in her bottom for a lanyard, after all, she is a classic.

Well I'm very curious about your new acquisition, I know it's going to be "special" , can't wait to see pictures and find out what you named her. Good luck with your bees.

Al


----------



## Ultraman

AJW said:


> Did I happen to mention that _*Silvia*_ is a triplet?
> Here is a picture of her and her sister _*Sylvia*_!
> I gifted their sister _*Victoria*_ to a friend.
> I'd say who but he may want to keep her a *Secret*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have three older Blond sisters as well.
> Two 20's and a 10.
> 
> They are all beautiful, and your lucky to have them. I don't know about putting a hole in her bottom for a lanyard, after all, she is a classic.
> 
> Well I'm very curious about your new acquisition, I know it's going to be "special" , can't wait to see pictures and find out what you named her. Good luck with your bees.
> 
> Al


PM FLIPPINOUT, he might just give you a peek. He never lets *Me* peek!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Hmmm, there you go making me feel old, I was shooting a victor 20 in the late 40"s and early 50''s.







-- Tex


----------



## AJW

Ultraman "Well it's been an expensive yet fun journey, this new obsession of slingshots." Quote from Ultraman

I won't push you, but if you feel like sharing, I for one would enjoy seeing your collection. Most of us are obsessed, too.

Al


----------



## Ultraman

AJW said:


> Ultraman "Well it's been an expensive yet fun journey, this new obsession of slingshots." Quote from Ultraman
> 
> I won't push you, but if you feel like sharing, I for one would enjoy seeing your collection. Most of us are obsessed, too.
> 
> Al


I still have 3 slingshots order and paid for but not there yet...1 from A+, 1 from Dankung and 1 from Flippinout and 2 more ordered and not paid for from Flippinout. 
When ALL have arrived I will post pictures. Here is a teaser... I like BIG forks!


----------



## AJW

Hey Ultraman, I'm laughing ..... your waiting for delivery of what would constitute a better collection than most people have. You had to throw in the teaser, your pulling my strings, and it''s working.

Al


----------



## NoSugarRob

this is a classic design, its shiny curves and long elegant forks give it a very classy look. don't be cutting holes in it man ! or sticking bits n bobs on it..... just love it for its splendid classic looks....... and the amazing LAST FOR EVER build quality of Mr Peter http://www.milbroproshotuk.com/

cutting holes in it !


----------



## dgui

Has the shape of somthing a Cowboy could wear on his boots. Nice.


----------



## Ultraman

Ultraman said:


> Those old Victors done up in aluminum really do look nice... but don't you think the forks are just to long for serious shooting?
> I know personally I've made similar designs and anytime the forks get longer than a couple of inches, handshake occurs with even moderately powered bands... this can be solved with a thumb web top support for additional stability, lower forks, a well fitted lanyard or all of that.


Thanks Bill, I do agree totally with all you have to say however I'm just not a _*SERIOUS SHOOTER*_. Recreational shooting is what I do. No hunting, no card splitting. Just shooting _*mothballs*_ at a hole that contains a bee hive in my fascia!







Once I rid my home of the lil honey makers I'll just be shooting at my ammo trap and tin cans. Sometimes I do choke up on the handle and support the fork with my thumb and finger but have not seen much if any differences. Now I had already thought about having a hole drilled in the handle for a lanyard but can't decide if the hole should go left to right or front to back?

I have a feeling the one Nathan is making for me will be _*MUCH*_ more to your and everyone's liking. I just need to sell another gun so I can pay him!









Yes _*THAT*_ _*is a MOTHBALL! *_








[/quote]

_A friend sent me this... a picture of ME and the BEES fighting back! LOL
_


----------



## Bob Fionda

I like you name slings, that's funny but very intimate...cheers


----------



## M.J

Back to the original topic if I may...
I would put 4-strand 2040 up against any other band or tube set. When really stretched (I run mine about 7.5" long into a 41" draw) they will shoot even 1/2" steel with real authority. I use mine on my Hammermil and SEAL tied on OTT. I also have a looped set on my Dankung but haven't really shot it that much. 
I have no trouble shooting 1/2" from 25yds and pulverizing or puncturing a hanging steel can with this setup. I haven't tried 3/8" with this long of a draw yet but I'm sure they would scream. Draw weight is very managable as well.


----------



## Ultraman

M_J said:


> Back to the original topic if I may...
> I would put 4-strand 2040 up against any other band or tube set. When really stretched (I run mine about 7.5" long into a 41" draw) they will shoot even 1/2" steel with real authority. I use mine on my Hammermil and SEAL tied on OTT. I also have a looped set on my Dankung but haven't really shot it that much.
> I have no trouble shooting 1/2" from 25yds and pulverizing or puncturing a hanging steel can with this setup. I haven't tried 3/8" with this long of a draw yet but I'm sure they would scream. Draw weight is very managable as well.


I'm trying to get it all figured out, FORK, BANDS, POUCHES. I play/shoot with several different frames each day and tend to mostly shoot my VICTOR and My FLIPPINOUT TTF Multiplex the most. Next I switch bands several times a day on them from heavy thera hunting bands to gum bands to single tubes (on the VICTOR) to Chinese tubes.
I like the Chinese tubes best with gun bands next. Last I'll need to figure out which kink of pouch I like on each band setup.


----------

